# Greetings from Port Susan PNW



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello all, I'm Bob and I was lured over here by Smackdaddy and Charlie Cobra.
I trust them so this must be a good place.

I design boats so I'll try to help as much as I can when I think I can contribute. As you may have seen in the pinned post about my son I have been blessed with friends who set up his Memorial Fund. Check it out please.

Smack and Charlie have both been a lot of support.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Mr. Perry. Good to see you here.

Hey, powers-that-be, can you get Bob a new title? Somehow, "junior member" doesn't seem to cut it.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks BJ:
I kind of like that"grumpy old man" title.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Bob,

Plenty of us have benefited from your generous advice over the years on other websites/forums. It's very good to have you here. 

Thanks to Charlie and Smack for tempting Bob to join us. 

-John

P.S. Bob can have any title he wants. If he's feeling grumpy, that's okay too.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not sure how grumpy he is vs Fuzzy frankly! Maybe it should be fuzzy GOM1, bob GOM2!

welcome aboard.

marty


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Grumpy old man is good for now.
Thank you guys.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Bob,

I am heart sick to hear of your loss. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

As a SailNet moderator and a really big fan, I personally want to welcome you to SailNet. While I am absolutely delighted to see you here, I am sorry that it was the result of something so horific. 

Jeff


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Very glad to see you here, Bob.... one can never have too many Bass players around!!


----------

